# best panfish rod?



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

just looking for opinions or ideas, but what is the best crappie/bluegill rod for casting jigs, spinners and small lures? make, power and length if you can. thank you.

i may have asked this years ago but i cannot find the search function. sigh


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Okuma sst trout in 7 foot ultra light is pretty awesome I think fishusa sells them for 35 bucks


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I have a Fenwick eagle 7 foot ultralight it's amazing, it has enough backbone to handle 24 inch cats but soft enough you can detect a slight tick on the line


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've tried many over the yrs. the best i have found is the eagle claw featherlight in either 6' or 6'6". the 6'6" is 24.99 and the 6' is 19.99 at amazon with free shipping if you have prime. these are really awesome rods for small pan fish. and back in the day drifting the western basin they would still bring in some nice eyes without breaking.
sherman


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

I like the 9ft b n m sam heaton for gills and crappies....sometimes i like to fish deep without having to put on slip bobbers or be able to dip in heavy cover, i havent had many conditions i couldnt use these rods i know have purchased 5.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

i was looking at the 7 footers on a website and they look like decent rods. i've been using st. croix for years and though they are nice, there are a lot of other options out there, i'm sure.


----------

